# channel lock pliers



## bdonus (Jan 18, 2010)

Does anyone know if they still make 420 channel locks with narrow jaws. I only see 420 channel locks with wider jaws too wide to tighten a 1/2" commpresion connector without loosening the top nut.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

The knipex ones are awesome for this...they have really narrow jaws. I'm sure I own a pair of 420's....what size is that again?


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

No, they do not make them with the narrow jaws anymore  . I don't know why they changed the design (they were great for tightening TEK connectors).

You may want to check out Knipex alligator pump pliers!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

No, that change was a good many years back.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

The little baby knipex alligators are great for 1/2'' and 3/4''.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I've seen some Irwin Vise Grip Groovelock pliers with a jaw that might work better than Channel Locks...I myself use a set of 430s which I am happy with.


----------

